# Is your lathe on the good height ?



## clement (Oct 13, 2006)

Personal comment about the ideal height for your lathe !
Every time i turn on my Delta midilathe i feel tensions in my neck and shoulder. Over 2 weeks i've my neck and shoulder completely blocqued in a very inconfortable position. Result ; 2 weeks without turning 
Yesterday i've tryed for the first time and feel something wrong again in neck and shoulder, then i tryed it on my other lathe and there was no problem. I mesured the height of the 2 lathes and my Delta was positionned about 1 inch lower than the Delta. I made a adaption and now everything is ok.
A good tip, the headstock center must be equal with the height of your elbow, that's teh good height.
I'm shure that the experimented turner's now this, but for newbies could this help prevent diseases.
have a nice day


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 13, 2006)

I sit when I turn and needed to rsise the height of my Jet to match the Rikon.
I did play around withthe heights of the turning corner table until I had it right.
I can't understand while someone would want to spend time standing while turning and finishing pens.
To each their own.


----------



## Skye (Oct 13, 2006)

I've stood through almost every pen I've made. I have made a few sitting on an icechest on end, but now I just stand. Wouldent mind figuring out a way to sit, the shop just isnt set up for it though...


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2006)

I've read this tip in Raffan's books.

My problem now is the new lathe (even at the lowest setting) is higher than the ideal height.

I guess I need to get a mat (or some type of platform) to raise my self []


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Dario, if you can't handle the height of that new lathe I have a shorter one I'll swap it for...[][]  Maybe a booster foot stand would get you up to the right place...or a hack saw on the legs..  How many other suggestions do you want?  To me, sitting just doesn't seem safe..but I know some guys who do sit (out of necessity) and turn out some really beautiful work. To each his own...Safe turning!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I've read this tip in Raffan's books.
> 
> My problem now is the new lathe (even at the lowest setting) is higher than the ideal height.
> ...


----------



## chigdon (Oct 13, 2006)

Dario, just do like Ellsworth does and stradle your lathe.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 13, 2006)

Clement,
I'm a little surprised that 1" one direction or another would make that much difference. Not questioning your pain/experience [B)] Seems like even a different pair of shoes or even a LOT of shavings might make that much of a difference, and no, I don't turn in high heels....... [)]


----------



## vick (Oct 13, 2006)

Just my 2 cents. I agree with this for general lathe use however for pens I like to have my mini even higher it seems to be much more comfortable for me.


----------



## emackrell (Oct 13, 2006)

You know.... Given that there are several types of drafting tables and computer desks with powered height adjustments, I wonder if anyone has ever made a heavy-duty version that would be capable of holding something as heavy as a lathe.  Anyone ever seen such a thing?

Cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I've read this tip in Raffan's books.
> 
> My problem now is the new lathe (even at the lowest setting) is higher than the ideal height.
> ...



What about wearing platform shoes....


----------



## steve542 (Oct 13, 2006)

Being very short, 5'3", I also needed something to stand on to get the headstock center even with my elbow.  With a million details to do when I was setting up my shop for pen making I figured here's another *#+@  thing to attend to when I had an idea for the perfect premade stand for shorter wood turners.  I went to our fabulous array of unused exercise equipment, also conveniently located in my basement with my shop and found and tried a "step exercise" platform. It even has a riser you can use for additional height. Voila! I can turn my pens at the right height and if I get on and off it enough I might even lose some weight!  It is both sturdy and light weight. My lathe step is the "Body Shaping STEP" and it's lovely basic black color will go beautifully with any lathe.  I bet if you check out a used sports equipment store they would have them cheap.    steve542 in Atlanta


----------



## leehljp (Oct 13, 2006)

Clement,

I too have problems with different tools that are too low. Not everyone does. It has more to do with an individual's physiology. If I write on a desk that is one inch too low, I get the same problems. Takes a couple of days to get over it and I notice it when filling out forms or addresses at a Japanese Post Office. Same for tools. One person commented that my small workshop looks funny because every table was a different height. I made each one and put tools on it to reflect a specific height.

While this is changing the thread a little, it is related: <b>Correct height for different work:</b>

1. With detail work like routers, jig saws, drill presses and small detail work like pens, <b>tables should be higher</b>. Control is more essential with hand use at this height. 

2. With most work like table saws and band saws, a combination of power and control are more essential. <b> Lower height than detail work</b> allow more power to be used - full arm use and hands as opposed to hands or hands and fore arms only.

3. With something like planner / jointer feed, more power is needed. At this point, hand, arm and body power and control make it more effecient. So <b>lower tables for this</b>.

I have found on some woodworking forums that well organized people tend to disagree with the above like everything (specifically tables) at the same height, and have no problem with that arrangement, but I don't think any have the back problems like you or I have. Wise people will use the optimum height for each individual tool IMHO.


----------



## Yarael (Oct 13, 2006)

I use a drafting chair that raises up high enough for me to be comfy when turning. Added that I can not stand for the entire length of time that it takes me to turn one  that chair works out great for me.


----------



## woodwish (Oct 14, 2006)

I set my lathe at the standard of center of spindle being level with my elbow.  Went to a friend's house that had his a couple of inches taller and found it easier to control tools so I have put mine of 2" thick blocks.  I find it to be much easier to use at this slightly higher height.  Give it a try on yours and see if you like it better.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> ...I can't understand while someone would want to spend time standing while turning and finishing pens.
> To each their own.



You try crossing your legs in a frock while sitting and then you will see why I stand.  

[]

Fangar


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 18, 2006)

I like to stand when I turn because I move about so much with the tools... also I have a little problem with back when I bend at the back, so I raised my Jet Mini to the level Ray mentioned... my spindle center is just at or slightly above the joint of my elbow.... I built a special stand on wheels for the lathe.  Even built my work bench at 35" so I don't have any bend in my back when I'm working there... I'm about 6'1" so this is good heights for me.
I still have some problems with neck and shoulder, but not related to the turning.


----------



## martyb (Oct 19, 2006)

Like Chuck, I'm 6'1" as well and I've currently got my lathe a bit higher than the elbow joint.  In part because I've got it sitting on my router table while I build my lathe stand.  I've got a bad back anyway, so I know if I get a different pain there it's from the height, but I find my problem is arm fatigue at that height.  Lifting and holding the entire arm up with the fine tool control is a strain.

The stand will be at approximately the right height, with about 1" up/down adjustment built into the levelers.  Then I'll find a stool at the right height so I can either stand or sit while turning.


----------

